# Summer Perch fishing



## dptychf (May 26, 2004)

Kind of new to this whole Devils Lake thing, never hear about anyone fishing for perch during the spring and summer....just wondering.


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

Ya perch fishing isn't as good in the summer as it is in the winter but you can still catch alot of perch in the summer if u know where to go. alot of times the perch are smaller though!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I usually catch a few in the summer when walleye fishing with live bait.


----------

